# Favorite??



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

i was just wondering what was your FAVORITE thing about your fur babies?? 

I know that they are just to adorable to pick one thing

but if I had to choose its the mornings when he wants me to get up. He rolls all over my face and rubs his head on mine while making his adorable sound. Best alarm clock ever


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Favorite thing..hmmm....

I love Britney's laid back personality.
Butter's loyalty to me as her Owner is great.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Jax cuddles more than any animal I've ever seen. He's truly a lap dog. He adores long naps w/momma!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Your kidding just one thing?? Mmmmmmmmm Rockys smell, I LOVE how he smells especially his feet!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

ooo i have lots of favourite things hmm ok!

Fave thing about Penny is when she`s happy she does this cute little "army crawl" along the floor!! and she does it near enough every day so i no shes 1 happy chi 

Fave thing about Lola is her cuddles! every morning i wake up 2 her snuggled under my arm! when my eyes open she jumps up and walks all around my head! i love it!! xx


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

oooo, how to choose from so many things. 

Hmmm I would say...... I love the way that Radley knows that my alarm clock means that its cuddle time (not wake up time) and he runs from his bed to mine and once on the bed nuzzles all around my neck and head and gives the best morning cuddle before moving on to daddy.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

My Fave thing about Elise is her face and neck. She looks like a baby cub 
Can't resist touching her!!

As for Tinkerbell, it's got to be her love for me. She looks at me all the time like she's saying 'it's ok mummy I love you'. Cute! x


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

One thing is really really hard. I would have to say my favorite thing about Bailey is when she rubs her face all over me and moans, its so cute. For Oreo, I love how she knows when I m sad and lets me pet her even though she really does not care for it. As for Pinky, I love how she sleeps with her tongue out, it makes me smile.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My favorite thing about Midgie is when she all of a sudden looks at me intensley & smiles and sometimes talks to me as if she's telling me how much she loves me and that she feels good today.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Their little faces and the expression they have,remind me of the meerkat advert (Simples )


----------



## shadow (Jan 20, 2011)

i would have to say my most favorite thing about shadow is when she laying like a baby in my arms and i rub her chest with 2 finger how she open and closes her eyes like awe mommy that feels good.i guess it is the trust she has in me at that moment.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! This is a tough one! I love Chibi's affection that he gives out but I also love his little guinea pig noises he makes when he is getting or giving that affection.

Yoshi, I just love Yoshi and the way he looks at me and his attachment to me. He is not the most affectionate dog in the world but you can just tell the way he looks at me that he loves me more than anything


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

Zippy never EVER licks. However, sometimes when I'm lying in bed watching TV he will put his front legs on my chest and then nuzzle his head under my chin. We'll then have a good scratch while he's doing it. Zippy is very intense about the whole thing and it certainly feels to me very similar to the way that other dogs will express affection by licking. He doesn't do it every day, just a couple of times a week but there's just so much love and affection that he is expressing when he does do it. There's not much that I don't love about him but this is definitely my favorite thing.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

One thing? That is hard. 

I love how Shayley is so motivated to always want to make me smile with doing a trick for no reason or just wanting to give you snuggle/kiss attack. 

I love how Kizzie is so nutty, the way she is cat like and jumps on your back just to sniff your hair! She's just a goof.

I love my girls.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my favorite thing about Minnie is i can say " Come Minnie " and whereever she is, whatever she is doing, she comes running
my favorite thing about Tootsie is she gives the best Huggie wugs. lol (thats what i call them, huggie wugs) she has this way of hugging me while i'm laying on the couch. and then she runs away and runs back and does it again and it always makes me laugh.
my favorite thing about Peyton is she really wants to please. like when i brush her she is very patient with me and sits there as long as i want and let me brush her


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

All of these are soo cute!


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the way he prances around the house like royalty!! So cute!!


----------

